# Puppy people



## Clodagh (3 June 2017)

Time for updates - how are your puppies? Are you pleased with them? Loving it or counting down the days until they are all grown up?
Pen is 5 months now and as long as a wet weekend.





She is very lovely and just a little bit spoiled.


----------



## TGM (3 June 2017)

Pen is gorgeous and looking very relaxed and settled with you!

My whippet pup is 9 months old now, and she is absolutely adored by all the family and is turning into a pretty easy dog to have around.  She has mostly learnt what she is and isn't allowed to chew, and has typical whippet attributes of being lively and playful when you want it, but happy to laze around and sleep when you need her to.  She does think she is a bit of a princess though:


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2017)

She is gorgeous. I wish labradors came in that colour! Druid picks up with a lurcher, I wonder if a whippet could do it?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 June 2017)

*sniffs* when do they cease being puppies?


they are both lovely!


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2017)

Your two still count MOC, juveniles included.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 June 2017)

oooh, ok then 

I won't lie, sometimes its quite lively with two boys nearly the same age. they are both lovely though and get on well. Fitz is not that keen on the paddling pool, the most legs he's had in at any one time is three!









this was Fitz after his first proper scent work session last weekend-he has very watered down collie traits although he does seemingly sleep with one eye open-after this he was completely out of it for a good hour!







I am trying to get OH into canicross-they both love it but our trails are what they call technical, and its hard running two together-at least until I am fitter!


----------



## pippixox (3 June 2017)

well at the start of the year I was not a fan of border collies or puppies:
I now have 2 border collie crosses! the most recent arrived a week ago- he is about 7 months and had a terrible start until rescued (Rspca & police case). fostering him for the small rescue that took him on.
him and sky do love a play fight- but always indoors, never outside! chaos at times! she is only 2 and had very little stimulation her first 2 years so she can be quite puppy like too.
I like them a bit older and calmer, but my GSD was still like an over sized puppy at 4! so used to hyperactive dogs who are always a bit puppy like!

the house is covered in chew toys.... as he is at the great stage of wanting to chew constantly, and is not destructive as long as one is in sight!

I will add photos when my photobucket starts working


----------



## vallin (3 June 2017)

They're all gorgeous, trying very hard not to get a doberman puppy now Daisy is back at the MILs - think the OH would kill me if I did as we're in the middle of moving house! lol


----------



## Sprout (3 June 2017)

Mabel, my Great Swiss Mountain dog is now 7 months old, towers over my Collie Daisy,  and weighs about 34kg.
She is an absolute sweetheart, loving, funny, loyal ...... but oh gawd can she smell a carcass or wild pony poo a mile off ..... cue recall going out the window,  and when she does return to me, its via the stinkiest black bog onThe Forest for a quick hippo paddle! 

I love her to bits  ..... would share a pic but cant manage it on my tablet!


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 June 2017)

tommy my tiny terrier cross is 13 weeks, almost housetrained unless it is raining, then he runs indoors to poo!!!!  i love him but want him to grow up quickly so i can begin to relax a bit.  the only chewing he has done so far is the skirting board so ive got off a bit lightly...


----------



## JennBags (3 June 2017)

Sprout if you'd like me to share a couple of pics just say. I've got the ones in the kitchen which really show how much she's grown.

I've posted a few updates about Wolfie, but just for the puppy thread I'll do some more pics.   She's just turned 6 months old, and is absolutely adorable. She's full of life and we're currently struggling with recall and her chasing instinct but really working hard on getting over it.  Suzie, our Westie, absolutely adores her little sister and sticks up for her in public but definitely rules the roost at home.  Pics:

On the first day we got her, just after she was dropped off at the office, when we were just supposed to be looking after her:






She was so fluffy!






Her first trip to the beach:






She might be twice the size of the Westie but she makes a comfortable mattress!






She's got a lot longer!






And asleep again, sticking her tongue out due to her undershot jaw:


----------



## JennBags (3 June 2017)

Loving seeing everyone's puppy pics!


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2017)

Lovely to see puppy pics. I can't wait for Pen to grow up a bit, I love training. She is learning in a normal day to day way but I want to dig out the training game bag.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 June 2017)

Am puppy broody, there's a gorgeous springer bitch and 2 amazing GSD pups in the park regularly. My lot are 7 next week, definitely not puppies any longer.


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2017)

I love Fitz, he has such a noble head. 
Tommy is fab, what cross is he? He looks very cheeky.
JennBags, I hadn't computed your girl was only 6 months, she looks so grown up.


----------



## JennBags (3 June 2017)

Will you be training for something in particular Clodagh?

Wolfie's a very quick learner, I'm tempted to take her to a beginners agility course that starts next week, we've got fab recall (except in chasing moments), and she sits, stays, lies down, spins, and shakes both paws.  I'm currently working on getting her to lie down when I'm a few steps away which we get most of the time, and when I play with the dogs together I get her to stay while I call Suzie.


----------



## Clodagh (3 June 2017)

Humph, that's collies for you, they have to show off!
Pen will be a gun dog, God willing. So far she just does sit, stay, stop, basic directions (very basic!) And recall. Hopefully immediate and not when she has finished eating whatever she had just found!


----------



## Sprout (3 June 2017)

JB please  feel free to share Mabel pics if anyone is interested. Xx


----------



## JennBags (3 June 2017)

Haha Clodagh, she's so easy it makes me look good lol :lol:

Sprout, how could anyone not be interested in the beautiful Mabel, here are before and after pics with Daisy Dog for comparison:


----------



## JennBags (3 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Humph, that's collies for you, they have to show off!
Pen will be a gun dog, God willing. So far she just does sit, stay, stop, basic directions (very basic!) And recall. Hopefully immediate and not when she has finished eating whatever she had just found!
		
Click to expand...

How do you train stop and directions?  Thinking I need to up the ante a little :wink3:


----------



## MotherOfChickens (3 June 2017)

wow-Mabel, Wolfie and Tommy are so gorgeous! How big will Mabel get?!

thank you Clodagh-I've long admired the shape and profile of the smooths and he's a very easy dog to have around. while I completely adore Quarrie I can see smooths being my breed into my dotage! (although I have just heard Quarrie's breeder is considering his next litter..)


----------



## Sprout (4 June 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			wow-Mabel, Wolfie and Tommy are so gorgeous! How big will Mabel get?!

thank you Clodagh-I've long admired the shape and profile of the smooths and he's a very easy dog to have around. while I completely adore Quarrie I can see smooths being my breed into my dotage! (although I have just heard Quarrie's breeder is considering his next litter..)
		
Click to expand...

Mabel will be about 55-60kg when fully grown and head will be hip high next to me .... she will also have the pulling power of a tractor!


----------



## Chiffy (4 June 2017)

Loving the puppy pictures and updates. My daughter has a chocolate mini Smooth dachshund called Rosie who inevitably I get to look after. I am not keen on tiny dogs but she has a huge character, is full of fun and afraid of nothing. 
I will send a photo to the wonderful JB who is our photo poster.


----------



## SpringArising (4 June 2017)

JennBags said:



			And asleep again, sticking her tongue out due to her undershot jaw:
		
Click to expand...

Looking at the pics that's an overshot, not an undershot.


----------



## SpringArising (4 June 2017)

Clodagh, Pen is beautiful. Is she a show type? She has a nice chunky head.


----------



## Clodagh (4 June 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Clodagh, Pen is beautiful. Is she a show type? She has a nice chunky head.
		
Click to expand...

Wash your mouth out! No, she is a full on working type. In fact she looks like a half bred whippet. I don't like a snipey head on any animal though, thankfully as you say she has a nice square muzzle.


----------



## Clodagh (4 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Humph, that's collies for you, they have to show off!
Pen will be a gun dog, God willing. So far she just does sit, stay, stop, basic directions (very basic!) And recall. Hopefully immediate and not when she has finished eating whatever she had just found!
		
Click to expand...

I just use my hands to signal whenever I say anytihng to her, so when we get to actual stop whistle training it is an easy step. So, if she sees my hand held upwards and out, like a policeman saying stop, she stops and sits. Cannot currently be done faster than a walk but one day we will get it at a gallop, or mid retrieve. Same with direction, when we go out the gate they all look at me to see which way we are turning, so instead of just walking I stop and use a directional signal. We hunt for biscuits in the grass too, and she is learning to trust me when I signal where it is. None of this is approved gundog training, you understand, but as our dogs are out with us all day we can do a very unstructured training regime.


----------



## Clodagh (4 June 2017)

Mabel looks like a toy dog, her markings are so clear, gorgeous.


----------



## Clodagh (4 June 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Looking at the pics that's an overshot, not an undershot.
		
Click to expand...

I would call it undershot.


----------



## SpringArising (4 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I would call it undershot.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. 

Here's a good example:


----------



## Clodagh (4 June 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Nope. 

Here's a good example:
]
		
Click to expand...

You learn something new every day!


----------



## JennBags (4 June 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Nope. 

Here's a example:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I didn't know that, I've always called it undershot!


----------



## JennBags (4 June 2017)

Chiffy said:



			Loving the puppy pictures and updates. My daughter has a chocolate mini Smooth dachshund called Rosie who inevitably I get to look after. I am not keen on tiny dogs but she has a huge character, is full of fun and afraid of nothing. 
I will send a photo to the wonderful JB who is our photo poster.
		
Click to expand...

Beautiful picture


----------



## JennBags (4 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Wash your mouth out! No, she is a full on working type. In fact she looks like a half bred whippet. I don't like a snipey head on any animal though, thankfully as you say she has a nice square muzzle.





Click to expand...

She really is beautiful Clodagh.


----------



## Clodagh (4 June 2017)

JennBags said:



			Beautiful picture





Click to expand...

So gorgeous. And your kitchen is so clean!!


----------



## SpringArising (4 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Wash your mouth out! No, she is a full on working type. In fact she looks like a half bred whippet. I don't like a snipey head on any animal though, thankfully as you say she has a nice square muzzle.





Click to expand...

Haha. Oops, oops. I only say as she looks a lot chunkier that a lot of the working types you see. Like you I don't like pointy faces so I think she's gorgeous.

 Chiffy those two are gorgeous. I'd love a Dachshund but have been put off by their health issues you hear about so often.


----------



## Clodagh (4 June 2017)

SpringArising said:



			Chiffy those two are gorgeous. I'd love a Dachshund but have been put off by their health issues you hear about so often.
		
Click to expand...

I want a teckel. A man local to us does a lot of stalking and his teckel tracks any deer that need it. If he comes here lamping foxes it wears a flashing colour and tracks down the body then, too, as a dead fox lying on a ploughed field is really hard to see. She is a lovely dog, but I am not sure how trainable she would be, and as a pet she might be a bit tiring.


----------



## Lindylouanne (4 June 2017)

Can I gatecrash please, no photos yet but we have a cocker spaniel arriving in 4 weeks, her name is Betty Boo. She is my sisters 50th birthday present and the kids are sooo excited. I have yet to break the news to the cats, all 10 of them.

Love all the pictures of everyone else's puppies &#55357;&#56374;


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I love Fitz, he has such a noble head. 
Tommy is fab, what cross is he? He looks very cheeky.
JennBags, I hadn't computed your girl was only 6 months, she looks so grown up.
		
Click to expand...

tommy is a bit of a heinz 57.  he has patterdale/border/yorkshire/jack russel terrier plus chihuahua in him and yes he is a cheeky boy, went to little downham yesterday and had to stop loads of times as everyone loved him....he is now on my lap asleep and i can relax for a while....


----------



## Chiffy (4 June 2017)

Thanks for posting the picture JB.
SpringA the Flatcoat is mine and the Sausage pup is my daughter's. Not a clue why she chose it , not my scene at all. My daughter did lots of research and knows the risks so we will see. I am wondering if there is more trouble with the standard ones.
Clodagh, your pup is coming on a treat. Nothing wrong with pointy nose dogs but not on a Labrador!
I don't think my kitchen is particularly clean, four large dogs in it most of the day!


----------



## Moobli (4 June 2017)

Lovely updates and photos of everyone's pups.  I am a little puppy broody - but it is easy to forget what hard work and how demanding they are when you haven't had one for a while!  

I don't have my own puppy update and sadly the bitch that was pregnant to my dog reabsorbed the pups, so no puppy for me this year.  Maybe next.

For now though, here is my husband's latest addition.

Moss is now four months(ish) and is such a character.  He is afraid of nothing and no-one, which is great in a border collie as they can be such a sensitive and reactive breed.  He is a feisty so-and-so though and I can see we might have issues with him wanting to rule the roost around the other dogs when he is more mature.  He has only seen sheep through the fence so far and is interested, but going on the way he grips the other dogs and tries to hang on, I am imagine he might have a grip on sheep when he starts his training.  Time will tell.  We don't usually take our sheepdog pups to sheep until they are usually around 9 months or so.  I will try to add some photos.


----------



## Moobli (4 June 2017)

Moss


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 June 2017)

shame you dont have a puppy this year WGSD but your collie looks like he will be a tough one.   all the puppies are beautiful and i had forgotten how much hard work they are.....


----------



## JennBags (4 June 2017)

Oh Moss is a handsome boy, and he looks very intense, I bet he'll be a great sheepdog.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (4 June 2017)

sorry to hear about the pups WGSD, what a shame! Moss is a sturdy, handsome lad though


----------



## Clodagh (4 June 2017)

Moss really has got what Alec Swan calls the collie 'eye' doesn't he? I hope they grow out of swinging off the other dogs as Pen is always swinging off Tawny. Times like this I miss the old lurcher who would have soon taught her some manners. How do dogs that only live with 'soft' dogs learn to play nice?


----------



## pippixox (6 June 2017)

can't remember how to do photos- hope this works!
Asher. 
He has had a terrible past and my husband can sometimes trigger barking as a nasty man abused him. But coming on leaps and bounds and such cute puppydog eyes!
he looks like he is going to be a big boy- larger than sky who is 19kg


----------



## pippixox (6 June 2017)




----------



## Moobli (6 June 2017)

splashgirl45 said:



			shame you dont have a puppy this year WGSD but your collie looks like he will be a tough one.   all the puppies are beautiful and i had forgotten how much hard work they are.....
		
Click to expand...




JennBags said:



			Oh Moss is a handsome boy, and he looks very intense, I bet he'll be a great sheepdog.
		
Click to expand...




MotherOfChickens said:



			sorry to hear about the pups WGSD, what a shame! Moss is a sturdy, handsome lad though 

Click to expand...

Thanks everyone.  Moss is great - and has all the makings of a strong working dog, but time will tell on that one.


----------



## Moobli (6 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			Moss really has got what Alec Swan calls the collie 'eye' doesn't he? I hope they grow out of swinging off the other dogs as Pen is always swinging off Tawny. Times like this I miss the old lurcher who would have soon taught her some manners. How do dogs that only live with 'soft' dogs learn to play nice?
		
Click to expand...

He certainly shows some eye on the other dogs, but not excessively so (which is usually a good thing, as it can make them a bit sticky).

Ha!  The funny thing about Moss is that he also hangs off the harder dogs who tell him in no uncertain terms to "**** off" and he sort of shrugs and says "Ok" but then tries his luck again later!  I do feel for the softer dogs though, especially a lovely natured collie boy we have called Dave, who spends much of his exercise time with a smaller black/white Velociraptor hanging off his neck!


----------



## pippixox (6 June 2017)

poor dave!


----------



## Clodagh (6 June 2017)

WorkingGSD said:



			He certainly shows some eye on the other dogs, but not excessively so (which is usually a good thing, as it can make them a bit sticky).

Ha!  The funny thing about Moss is that he also hangs off the harder dogs who tell him in no uncertain terms to "**** off" and he sort of shrugs and says "Ok" but then tries his luck again later!  I do feel for the softer dogs though, especially a lovely natured collie boy we have called Dave, who spends much of his exercise time with a smaller black/white Velociraptor hanging off his neck!
		
Click to expand...

LOL! I belted - handswiped -  the puppy this morning (sorry, I know not allowed on here) as she would not leave Tawny alone. She learned well and has improved. Whether she will remember tomorrow morning is another matter.


----------



## Leo Walker (6 June 2017)

Clodagh said:



			She is gorgeous. I wish labradors came in that colour! Druid picks up with a lurcher, I wonder if a whippet could do it?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I reckon so. Dylan retrieves out of water and Floyd is the most trainable dog I've ever had

Floyd has gone from tiny chubby puppy:



















To pretty much a grown up:


----------



## Clodagh (6 June 2017)

I love his piratical patch!


----------



## Leo Walker (6 June 2017)

Hes very striking. He had bright blue eyes but they have darkened to a bluey grey now. Hes a total sweetheart, I dont think he has so much has had a bad thought in his life.


----------

